# 4.0.4 Being Pushed to AOSP



## Stigy (Dec 29, 2011)

Just saw this on my Google Reader - guess we will be seeing some 4.0.4 ROMs for our device REALLY soon.

Very excited!

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/android-building/YoBlTfntDvo


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

great news. Just saw it too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice! Time for some 4.0.4 source goodness!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Rejoice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Woot woot!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice! I'll probably sync it, and play around tonight.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

So everyone wants to know: When will we start seeing the "Where are the 4.0.4 ROMs?! It just came out!!!" threads...?


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm really excited for this. The 4.0.4 leaked roms feel a lot better than 4.0.3 source ones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WOOT! So where are the 4.04 Roms?







trolololol


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

repo init -u https://android.goog...atform/manifest -b android-4.0.4_r1.1 !!!

(should work in a few hours!)


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Jean-Baptiste Queru said:


> The matching proprietary files will be available at https://code.google....us/drivers.html by the end of day (PDT). *You should note that files related to CDMA devices (Nexus S 4G, CDMA/LTE Xoom, CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus) have not been tested in the context of AOSP.* Of course, consumer support for those devices continues unchanged.
> I do not know the schedule for deployment to consumer devices, especially in situations that involve additional per-operator customizations done by the device manufacturers and/or in situations that require operator approval prior to deployment.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

hacku said:


>


I believe they made us aware of this a while back saying that going forward beyond 4.0.3 it would be this way, and a few devs responded saying that it would have little effect on custom development. I could be wrong though, and this could be something different.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

4.0.4? Efff that, where's 4.0.5?......sorry, I had to. xD trollolol

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah we didnt have radios on the aosp site for the 403...dont worry. All will be fine with proprietaries


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought that there was word on the street about 4.0.5 being available officially from Verizon.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

trparky said:


> I thought that there was word on the street about 4.0.5 being available officially from Verizon.


I believe this is suppose to happen sometime next month. Atleast, according to the rumor mill.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> I believe this is suppose to happen sometime next month. Atleast, according to the rumor mill.


I don't trust anything on the rumor mill anymore lol but u sure hope we see an "official" update soon from verizon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Lurch81 said:


> I don't trust anything on the rumor mill anymore lol but u sure hope we see an "official" update soon from verizon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^^Smart man^^ I personally could care less about anything official from verizon. All I worry about are whats official from all of our wonderful devs in the community. Haha


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

this would have gotten me more excited about a month ago before crossbreed gave us 4.0.4 roms with aokp features...now it's kinda like "what? no .5? weak"


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Is the radios any different?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Is the radios any different?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think radio updates come OTA, but I could be wrong. AOSP isn't fully pushed yet from what I have been reading.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

trparky said:


> I thought that there was word on the street about 4.0.5 being available officially from Verizon.


Don't trust certain rumor mills


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> this would have gotten me more excited about a month ago before crossbreed gave us 4.0.4 roms with aokp features...now it's kinda like "what? no .5? weak"


Yea, but now we can build 4.0.4 from source, the way it's supposed to be. If I have a pure stock Android device, why would I want to flash a leak that has been compiled, then decompiled and hacked all to hell and then recompiled again? It negates the benefit of having a stock AOSP device. That's like having an awesome smoker BBQ pit but choosing rather to build an open fire and cook the meat in a pot.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

4.0.4 is fully uploaded now so devs can get to work.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> this would have gotten me more excited about a month ago before crossbreed gave us 4.0.4 roms with aokp features...now it's kinda like "what? no .5? weak"


I had way too many problems with axiom. Having actual source should make it much more stable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

winner00 said:


> 4.0.4 is fully uploaded now so devs can get to work.


Android Revolution HD just tweeted they are releasing an update soon, 4.0.4 maybe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I had way too many problems with axiom. Having actual source should make it much more stable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Umm.....THIS. My point exactly. True android enthusiasts understand the significance of source.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Is the radios any different?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Radios aren't part of AOSP. When they get the same numbering as AOSP releases, that's just the community keeping track of which radio came with which OTA (official or otherwise.)


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Radios aren't part of AOSP. When they get the same numbering as AOSP releases, that's just the community keeping track of which radio came with which OTA (official or otherwise.)


Got it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

kidserious said:


> Umm.....THIS. My point exactly. True android enthusiasts understand the significance of source.
> 
> Sent from under a bridge


Are you really being an AOSP Hipster right now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Source is key and I refused to go to a 4.0.4 ROM before as I want no part of leaks. I got a Nexus to have source built ROMs not smali hacked ROMs. But that's my opinion.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Source is key and I refused to go to a 4.0.4 ROM before as I want no part of leaks. I got a Nexus to have source built ROMs not smali hacked ROMs. But that's my opinion.


I'm in complete agreement with you.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Plus the aosp 4.0.4 is newer code then the 4.0.4 leak.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Source is key and I refused to go to a 4.0.4 ROM before as I want no part of leaks. I got a Nexus to have source built ROMs not smali hacked ROMs. But that's my opinion.


I have no issues on Crossbreed V15 and my phone is fast and smooth as hell. But glad to see it on AOSP now.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL silly hipsters


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there a changelog anywhere?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Source is key and I refused to go to a 4.0.4 ROM before as I want no part of leaks. I got a Nexus to have source built ROMs not smali hacked ROMs. But that's my opinion.


And I am in complete disagreement with you. The reason you (or I) got a Nexus was so that I could put whatever the F I want on it. There is absolutely no harm in trying a "hacked up" version of a 4.0.4 rom. If it doesn't work than go back to whatever works for you.

I, like the many others, have had zero issues running the 4.0.4 leaked builds. The ones I've used have given me better results than I had gotten with 4.0.3 roms that there was no way I could go back.

I am really looking forward to the roms built from source 4.0.4 though now and really looking forward to the 4.0.5 leak so I can hop on those builds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

skaforey said:


> Is there a changelog anywhere?


https://android-review.googlesource.com/#/q/statuspen,n,z
this is probably as close as you'll get to a changelog


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> And I am in complete disagreement with you. The reason you (or I) got a Nexus was so that I could put whatever the F I want on it. There is absolutely no harm in trying a "hacked up" version of a 4.0.4 rom. If it doesn't work than go back to whatever works for you.
> 
> I, like the many others, have had zero issues running the 4.0.4 leaked builds. The ones I've used have given me better results than I had gotten with 4.0.3 roms that there was no way I could go back.
> 
> ...


Not saying your wrong but you might as well get a Rzr or Rezound if you want to run hacked up crap on your phone. The nice thing about the Nexus is I know when things are released they are released straight from Google not some hacked up leak or ROM from Motorola or HTC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

looks like theyre pushing the ota for maguro, wingray and crespo...hurry the f up verizon!

https://plus.google.com/104629412415657030658/posts/NgGwavbmkQ7#104629412415657030658/posts/NgGwavbmkQ7


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

So I'm placing bets aokp will be the 1st with the update  tonight hopefully 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

thatd be a bad bet I think cause on romans twitter he told his team to not commit to anything about 4.0.4 yet. He doesnt even get out of school till 7 pm


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Party pooper lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am guessing CM9 will be first or someone that doesn't have very many customization's.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> So I'm placing bets aokp will be the 1st with the update  tonight hopefully
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You realize they basically have to recommit all changes to new source and then fix any new issues that come from doing so? Not just a drag and drop thing. Done correctly it will take some time. Let's just relax and wait for greatness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Not saying your wrong but you might as well get a Rzr or Rezound if you want to run hacked up crap on your phone. The nice thing about the Nexus is I know when things are released they are released straight from Google not some hacked up leak or ROM from Motorola or HTC.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think you are missing the point. Because I own a Nexus, I can run WHATEVER I want, let it be a leaked hacked up rom (which I believe is better than anything AOSP out right now) or a stripped down stock AOSP rom. The 4.0 4 "hacked" roms are far from crap as you so put it.

Telling me I should have gotten a RAZR or Rezound is a terrible argument since they only have one option (hacked up roms, for now).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cbaird7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I think you are missing the point. Because I own a Nexus, I can run WHATEVER I want, let it be a leaked hacked up rom (which I believe is better than anything AOSP out right now) or a stripped down stock AOSP rom. The 4.0 4 "hacked" roms are far from crap as you so put it.
> 
> Telling me I should have gotten a RAZR or Rezound is a terrible argument since they only have one option (hacked up roms, for now).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ramen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> So I'm placing bets aokp will be the 1st with the update  tonight hopefully
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I wouldn't make that bet, but it's true. Roman tweeted a bit ago.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man liquid 1.3 built on 4.0.4 maybe??? CASE CLOSED!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Source is key and I refused to go to a 4.0.4 ROM before as I want no part of leaks. I got a Nexus to have source built ROMs not smali hacked ROMs. But that's my opinion.


You got it bro, that's exactly right.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Are you really being an AOSP Hipster right now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Call me what you want, I just don't choose to eat spam when I can eat steak.

Sent from under a bridge


----------

